# Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung



## Domeopc (21. August 2016)

*Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin neu hier aber lese schon sehr lange mit. 
Ich suche einen voll Spieltauglichen 27-29 Zoll Monitor mit  WQHD Auflösung und guter Full HD downsampling 
Schnell muss es sein
Top Bildqualität 
Meine graka ist die GTX 1070 von Palit (oc) 
Spiele gerne Ego Shooter (BF, Titanfall battlefront und div. Rpg) 
Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen?
Preis max 500€


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Bist du dir sicher, dass dir FHD bei 32" reicht?


----------



## LukasGregor (21. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Angaben - zumindest ein Budget -  wären unverzichtbar?

Was meinst du mit 2k?
meinst du 4k(3840x2160) , WQHD (2560x1440) oder  Full HD (1920x1080) ?


----------



## Domeopc (21. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Mit 2k meine 1440p WQHD
Habe die Frage angepaßt


----------



## LukasGregor (21. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Wenn du 5sec auf meine Links klickst,  merkst du, dass die Auswahl stark eingeschränkt ist und nur  einer mehr als 60 Hz ( 144 mhz schaft sowiso kein Monitor...vlt. 240 Hz)...

Vlt. schaust du dir mal  Ultrawide Monitore an, die könnten noch halbwegs deine Vorgaben erfüllen.


----------



## Domeopc (21. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Ja sind diese Monitor alle Spieltauglich und habe gute Bildqualität ?


----------



## Domeopc (22. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Also gibt es auch nur Full HD in 32 Zoll die ausgezeichnet sind zum Fps zu zocken?
144 MHz muss auch nicht sein
Habe meine Erwartungen runtergeschraubt

Samsung S32D850T Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das ist das einzige mit VA panel wo mich überzeugen kann

Wenn ihr mir denn empfehlen könnt würde ich ihn mir kaufen


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

32" gibt es eh nicht mit 144Hz.
Sind denn 10ms Inputlag für dich ok?
Ich würde halt eher nen 27" WQHD mit 144Hz nehmen, gerade weil du viele Shooter spielst.


----------



## Domeopc (23. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Jupp 10ms input lag geht in Ordnung


----------



## Andinistrator (23. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Widerspricht aber dem Genre Ego-Shooter komplett 

Ich erwarte heute einen 165Hz TFT mit 1ms auf 27 Zoll für genau das,  weil eben 100Hz vs. 144Hz spürbar wären, 144Hz zu 165Hz dann wiederrum weniger. Die nächste Stufe wäre 180Hz in FHD oder die kommenden 240Hz... naja das zeigt die Praxis.


----------



## Domeopc (23. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

10ms spürt man fast gar nicht


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Wenn das für dich so ist, dann sei froh.
Dann kannst du den Samsung nehmen.


----------



## Domeopc (23. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Ok Danke 
Mittlerweile können auch Monitor ab 27 Zoll sein haha
Hauptsache, super Bild, super Spieltauglich


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Einer von denen Produktvergleich Dell S2716DG, Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz, ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn du kein Gsync brauchst Produktvergleich BenQ XL2730Z, BenQ Zowie XL2730 | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich würde entweder den BenQ/Zowie oder den Asus nehmen.


----------



## Andinistrator (24. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*



Domeopc schrieb:


> 10ms spürt man fast gar nicht


*man 

60Hz = 1000ms / 60 = 16,67ms pro Bild-Refresh
144Hz = 1000ms / 144 = 6,94ms pro Bild-Refresh
+ Reaktionszeit der TFT Pannels ~1ms TN, ~4-5ms IPS

Ich testet gerade so einen 144/165Hz TFT Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz und muss sagen, gerade bei schnellen Sachen sieht man schon einen Unterschied. Es bleibt aber Gewohnheit, allerdings zum Nachteil wenn man von 144Hz auf 60Hz wechselt.


----------



## Domeopc (24. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Ok der Asus sieth echt geil aus aber auch Teuer für einen 27 Zoll hehe


----------



## Andinistrator (24. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Geschmäcker sind verschieden, wenn man mich frägt und nun wo er vor mir steht:
Der Designer muss in einem Stadium hängengeblieben sein, dessen Zielgruppen in gleicher, vorrausgesetzt diese Zielgruppe kann sich bereits solche Preise erlauben. 

Zu Deutsch:
Dieses verkippte Nerd-Design richtet sich an eben solche Kids die das noch "cool, spacig" finden, welche aber meist nicht so viel Geld für ein TFT ausgeben wollen/können. Für jene welche es nicht mögen dass das Ding wie Nerd-Spielzeug aussieht... geht gar nicht. 
[TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H

Unabhängig davon: Außen Pfui, Innen Hui


----------



## Domeopc (26. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Ok vergesst alles was ich gesagt habe
Zoll 27-28
WQHD mit guter Full HD  downsampling (wenn die graka mal schlapp machen würde) 
Sehr Schnell für shooter
Top Bildqualität 
Max 500 Euro


----------



## Andinistrator (26. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Sehr schnell sind 1ms + 165Hz, 180Hz gibt es nur in FHD
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 165Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Also 144Hz
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Best of... bleibt über
Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Best of... bleibt über
> Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Nicht wirklich.
BenQ XL2730Z Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Andinistrator (26. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Oh stimmt... der BenQ hat 2x HDMI, ich schätze das ist dein Grund 
Produktvergleich Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx, BenQ XL2730Z | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Domeopc (26. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Nutzen die mir was ohne eine AMD Karte? Sind ja beide freesync?


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Oh stimmt... der BenQ hat 2x HDMI, ich schätze das ist dein Grund
> Produktvergleich Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx, BenQ XL2730Z | Geizhals Deutschland


Ähmm, nein.
Der BenQ ist besser abgestimmt ab Werk, wenn man das Standard Profil nutzt.
Bietet volle Ergonomie, sehr viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, eine niedrigere minimale Helligkeit und ist durch die Kabelfernbedienung sehr einfach zu bedienen.
Du kannst dir 3 Profile einstellen und dann einfach wechseln, was sehr bequem ist.

Aber mal ne Frage, vergleichst du nur Werte bei Geizhals oder liest du dir auch mal die Tests durch?



Domeopc schrieb:


> Nutzen die mir was ohne eine AMD Karte? Sind ja beide freesync?


Kannst halt kein Freesync nutzen, ansonsten geht alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## Domeopc (26. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Sorry für die Frage 
Wenn ich das freesync nicht benutzen kann, ist es möglich ohne Schlieren, tearing, ruckeln etc.  Zu spielen? 

Asus MG279Q würde ich günstig bekommen in die Schweiz, was meint ihr?


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Der Asus ist nicht wirklich gut, der hat viele Qualitätsprobleme.

Die Schlieren haben nichts mit der Synctechnologie zu tun.
Wenn du nicht synchronisierst, wirst du immer irgendwo, irgendwie, irgendwann tearing haben.
Bloss auf nem schnellen 144Hz Monitor ist es eher selten.
Ruckeln habe ich auch schon mit Gsync gehabt, ist halt minimal besser meiner Meinung nach.
Aber da reagiert auch jeder anders drauf.


----------



## Andinistrator (26. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*



			
				JoM79;8413452Aber mal ne Frage schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so auf Amazon, oder kennst du einen YT Kanal dafür der so gut ist wie für TVs "digitalfernsehende"?
> Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx 69 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> BenQ XL2730Z 68,58 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Domeopc (26. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Ok danke
Sind zwei tolle Monitore 
Werde sie morgen unter die Lupe nehmen


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Nur so auf Amazon, oder kennst du einen YT Kanal dafür der so gut ist wie für TVs "digitalfernsehende"?


Ich rede von Tests, keine "tollen" Videos.
TFT Central 
Prad


----------



## Domeopc (31. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Was haltet ihr von diesen Monitor? 
S2716DG - Google-Suche


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Monitor 32 Zoll spieltauglich in 2K Auflösung*

Ist ok, hat halt nen nicht so guten Gammawert, den man nicht verstellen kann.


----------

